# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Pisco peruano a la conquista del mercado mundial

## Bruno Cillóniz

*A nivel de precio de producto existe una gran diferencia* *que favorece al Pisco peruano sobre el chileno.*  Las exportaciones de Pisco peruano aumentaron considerablemente en los últimos cinco años, alcanzando a las chilenas en los litros exportados, sin embargo de acuerdo a lo reportado por Veritrade a nivel de valores existe una gran diferencia que favorece al Pisco peruano que tiene un precio de exportación promedio U$/Lt.6.05 cuando el chileno tiene un precio de U$/Lt. 3.76.  
Para el periodo 2005-2009 las exportaciones peruanas de Pisco aumentaron en 171%, mientras que las exportaciones chilenas cayeron en -28%. Esto se explica por la forma como el Pisco peruano ha ido consolidándose en los distintos mercados desplazando al aguardiente chileno.  
Esto ocurre por ejemplo en Estados Unidos principal destino del pisco donde ya compartimos el mercado al 50% en lo que se refiere a litros, pero donde la participación peruana en valor es mayor obteniendo un participación del 65%.   
La misma tendencia se observa también en otros mercados como en Colombia, México, España e Italia donde las exportaciones peruanas remontaron a las chilenas. 
A nivel continental las exportaciones peruanas dominan el mercado en América, Asia y África, mientras Chile lo hace en Europa y Oceanía.      
El Perú tiene como principales mercados Estados Unidos con una participación del 29% de sus exportaciones, seguido por Chile con 21%, Argentina con 14%, Colombia con 6% e Italia con 4%.   
En cuanto a Chile sus principales mercados son Argentina que desplazó a Estados Unidos en el último año con una participación del 23% de sus exportaciones, seguido por Estados Unidos con 18%, Ecuador y Francia con 10%, y Alemania con 8%.   
Otro dato importante a resaltar según Veritrade, es que Chile, como el segundo destino de las exportaciones peruanas de Pisco, mantiene una demanda creciente en los últimos cinco años de 4,500 Lt a 44,788 Lt registrando un crecimiento de 895% a un precio promedio por litro de US/Lt. 5.19 registrado para el año 2009.  *Fuente: Veritrade/En Pymex.pe* www.veritrade-analytic.com  www.veritrade.infoTemas similares: Artículo: Pisco peruano ha llegado a diez nuevos mercados de destino en lo que va del año Artículo: Pisco peruano obtiene medalla de oro y plata en Francia Artículo: Europeos y estadounidenses son principales consumidores del cacao peruano a nivel mundial Artículo: EEUU y Chile fueron principales destinos de exportaciones de pisco peruano Pisco peruano obtiene medalla de plata en Concurso Mundial de Bruselas

----------

